# SSR Wheels New 2013 Series Executor CV01 Debut!



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

We are happy to announce our new 2013 Executor CV01S wheels. Here is a recent photo shoot of the wheels on the new M5. For more information on the new CV01 wheel please click the link below.

http://www.ssr-wheels.com/news/









































*Brushed Color Shown


----------

